# ATTENTION Visitors to the FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 4, 2011)

G,day and welcome to the topic,are you a "first timer"?..Or do you visit often?................I have often noticed how many "visitors " the site has when I log on.............We have only been members for a short while ,but we have found this forum to be "so friendly" and there is a wealth of info to be had from the members,if you only "ask"...........

  So why not join all of us and become a member of this family,we are sure you will enjoy it and will soon be giving as much as you receive..........So come on "SIGN UP" we cant wait to meet you......................

.................................T.O.R................................


----------



## secuono (Feb 21, 2011)

This site doesn't automatically log me in each visit, so I'm invisible until I want to post something...


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi ,dont know why,maybe get in touch with the 'guy' that runs the site...............T.O.R


----------

